# Do I need Compatibility pack for Office 2007



## g_goyal2000 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi guys.
I know that for opening Office 2007 files in prior Office versions like 2000-2003, one would need the Office 2007 Compatibility Pack.
But if I install the pack instead on Office 2007, would it be of any use or would it harm my system instead?


----------



## alsiladka (Aug 15, 2007)

No, it wont be of any use, rather it is completely unnecessary. Although it should not harm, i wont be surprised if it detects office 2007 and aborts the installation process.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 15, 2007)

But in the first place why do you want to try this? Wasting bandwidth?


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Actually, I initially had Office 2003 installed.
Then later I installed the compatibility pack as I hadn't bought Office 2007.
Then, when I did by it, it uninstalled Office 2003 but not the compatibility pack.
So was wondering whether it's needed or not.


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 16, 2007)

You yourself can better answer the question. If you get files from your friends which are created in new office format then why won't you install them on ur computer?


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Aug 16, 2007)

asnvin said:
			
		

> You yourself can better answer the question. If you get files from your friends which are created in new office format then why won't you install them on ur computer?


I have no clue what u just said!!! Plz explain in easy & understandable language.


----------



## satyamy (Aug 16, 2007)

g_goyal2000 said:
			
		

> I have no clue what u just said!!! Plz explain in easy & understandable language.


that ans means
test it ur self 

after all it will not harm ur system
so u can test it ur self n post the results


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Aug 17, 2007)

Actually, I did have it installed.
And I didn't see any performance, feature gain/add-on.
Instead, I had to install additional updates for it in addition to Office 2007's own updates.


----------

